# Waiting on Pearl.



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi all! Pearl is a Nigerian Dwarf fifth freshener and shes on day 147 from her standing heat. I bought her bred and she was with the buck over a month. Its humid, she's miserable, I'm miserable.

So far her ligaments have disappeared and reappeared all week. I'm just done. I'm about to leave for the day so she'll give birth (rofl) who wants to wait with me?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

No insult intended, wide load coming through..... Wow, 3 or 4 hatching in there possibly. I'll wait the next few days with you. :clapping:


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> No insult intended, wide load coming through..... Wow, 3 or 4 hatching in there possibly. I'll wait the next few days with you. :clapping:


That photo was two days ago too, she just keeps getting bigger!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Bless her pregnant little heart. July is considered one of the hottest months, followed by a real close second, occasionally hottest, month of August. (North Carolina) Just tell her the longer she carries that litter of kids, the more hot and humid it's gonna get. She might like getting a small bucket of electrolyte water in addition to her regular water. This time of year I give electrolyte water as an extra way to keep mine well hydrated when the temps and/or humidity hits 90° / %.


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Bless her pregnant little heart. July is considered one of the hottest months, followed by a real close second, occasionally hottest, month of August. (North Carolina) Just tell her the longer she carries that litter of kids, the more hot and humid it's gonna get. She might like getting a small bucket of electrolyte water in addition to her regular water. This time of year I give electrolyte water as an extra way to keep mine well hydrated when the temps and/or humidity hits 90° / %.


Thanks for the tip. I'm sure she'll enjoy that. She just keeps staring at me. Panting. Wondering why I'm visiting her and bothering her so much lol. Munching away at hay like she has room in there to keep eating!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Those silly mama to be doe, just keep on eating as much as they can. Does make a person wonder where in the world they are putting it at. Ha ha, that look, "what's up now" ... I see those questioning eyes during the times I've spent extra time checking in on mine as well. There's only one thing left to do, tell her to get those little hostages situated for delivery. In another thread, there was a suggestion to put something like a cinder block or two in for a very pregnant doe to put her front feet on to stretch out her back and budda belly. It's supposed to help with the doe getting those kids positioned around for pre-birthing. Hang in there, get as much rest as you can so you won't be all tired out from lack of sleep doing night checks and stuff. The wait seems so long sometimes.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Keep that gal cool and give lots of kisses!!!! She’s a big girl, hoping for a healthy birth and healthy kids!!


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Those silly mama to be doe, just keep on eating as much as they can. Does make a person wonder where in the world they are putting it at. Ha ha, that look, "what's up now" ... I see those questioning eyes during the times I've spent extra time checking in on mine as well. There's only one thing left to do, tell her to get those little hostages situated for delivery. In another thread, there was a suggestion to put something like a cinder block or two in for a very pregnant doe to put her front feet on to stretch out her back and budda belly. It's supposed to help with the doe getting those kids positioned around for pre-birthing. Hang in there, get as much rest as you can so you won't be all tired out from lack of sleep doing night checks and stuff. The wait seems so long sometimes.


I'll have to keep the cinder block tip in mind! Too bad I'm heavily pregnant myself or I'd carry one out there! But I let her out and into the birthing stall all day long depending on whether she's in the mood to exercise or have some down time. And thankfully hubby is getting home from second shift every night so I've been having him do the night checks (;


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

some pictures from today to keep it interesting lol


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Poor mommas...it's always horrible to have xtra weigh in the summer! I wish both of you easy births.
My guess is twin bucklings and a cute little doeling to keep both mommas happy  on the 4th of July.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Happy kidding!
Did you rob TSC and store the loot in the birthing pen?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Looks like her udder has filled some since the first picture. My goodness, congratulations human mama to be. Heavily with child, due in July would be my guess. Wow, bless your heart, to both of y'all.


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Happy kidding!
> Did you rob TSC and store the loot in the birthing pen?


I just realized the kidding tote made a great bench to sit and talk with my girls


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Looks like her udder has filled some since the first picture. My goodness, congratulations human mama to be. Heavily with child, due in July would be my guess. Wow, bless your heart, to both of y'all.


Is it bad that when I say I'm heavily pregnant I still have two months to go? :storkgirl: but I'm feeling it. Baby number three brings on the pregnancy woes much quicker! And I can feel this goat momma's pain right now.


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Happy kidding!
> Did you rob TSC and store the loot in the birthing pen?


Also note the nice comfy bedding made completely of hay that she's tossed all over the floor.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 7, 2018)

CathyMarshall said:


> Is it bad that when I say I'm heavily pregnant I still have two months to go? .


Definitely not! I'm also on baby number three and due September 9. I'm feeling it too!


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Chelsey said:


> Definitely not! I'm also on baby number three and due September 9. I'm feeling it too!


My waddle game is strong right now. I tried running with my kids today and that wasn't happening. I'm afraid of what the next 2 months are going to look like!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

CathyMarshall said:


> Is it bad that when I say I'm heavily pregnant I still have two months to go? :storkgirl: but I'm feeling it. Baby number three brings on the pregnancy woes much quicker! And I can feel this goat momma's pain right now.


Gosh no, heavily pregnant can be claimed any time. My child was born mid September, and darn tooting, most definitely heavily pregnant approaching July. So, it's going to be a girl? Awww.


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Day 148. She's doe coding me. I was expecting a 145 day kidding. Maybe that's why I'm going crazy. Her udder looks a bit fuller every morning, but ligaments are still there! 
So maybe she didn't take on her Feb 3rd breeding? Maybe she is just late? I may never know, but I'm going to have no life until she drops these kids (doh)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

:hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Warning! Rear end photo in the thumbnail!
Documenting progress.
Vulva officially looks like this all day. And the udder is getting a little fuller. Felt movement from the little ones too. I'm thinking maybe babies on 150 to 151?onder:


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Ohhh! Exciting!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Day 151 would be the 4th, double reasons to celebrate. New moon tomorrow. Darn, full moon isn't till the 16th.

If your hair hasn't turned gray yet, she hasn't made you wait long enough. :haha:


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Day 151 would be the 4th, double reasons to celebrate. New moon tomorrow. Darn, full moon isn't till the 16th.
> 
> If your hair hasn't turned gray yet, she hasn't made you wait long enough. :haha:


I'm thinking I need to remove all expectations with this girl and when they get here they get here  I just don't want to miss this kidding. We had 2 losses this year including a pregnant doe to listeriosis that took her in less than 24 hours and I've been so discouraged since. I'm just hoping these kids will be our rainbow babies!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Good luck with this kidding!
I am hoping this kidding is a big turnaround for you.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

CathyMarshall said:


> I'm thinking I need to remove all expectations with this girl and when they get here they get here  I just don't want to miss this kidding. We had 2 losses this year including a pregnant doe to listeriosis that took her in less than 24 hours and I've been so discouraged since. I'm just hoping these kids will be our rainbow babies!


My sympathies for your losses. Can understand being discouraged after all that happened. Sincerely wish her time to kid allows you to be there during her delivery. Try not to anticipate the worse, usually the worst imaginable thoughts don't happen. Old saying, "that wasn't as bad as I thought it would be." .... You've got this. :goatkiss:


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

She's doing the "yawning" thing a lot today. Not seeing contractions with it though. And her ligaments seem to not be coming back...but I'm not holding my breath yet :lolgoat:


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

150! Super sunken in today. Ligaments are nowhere to be found and udder gained some weight last night lol


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

She is in labor! Lots of contractions but no pushes yet. I'll keep y'all updated when they get here! Right now my phone is a babysitter for my 4 year old. Lol, no shame.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Is your daughter going to take the cute baby pics we are waiting for?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes! Fingers crossed for a flawless & healthy delivery


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Good luck Pearl! Hope you get happy healthy babies!


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Meet Boston Harbor :kid2: (moms name is Pearl Harbor)








And Independence (Penny!):kid3:


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

CathyMarshall said:


> She is in labor! Lots of contractions but no pushes yet. I'll keep y'all updated when they get here! Right now my phone is a babysitter for my 4 year old. Lol, no shame.


Great you are going to be there, know how much you wanted to be. Happy and easy kidding for the both of you. (woot)


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh look at them. One of each.... Cuteness overload. Congratulations!


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Kids mouths feel cold, and they've nursed but I just realized mom had the wax plugs in this whole time. Should I warm them up and feed them a syringe of colostrum?


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

Congrats!!!!
Super cute!!!!


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

CathyMarshall said:


> Kids mouths feel cold, and they've nursed but I just realized mom had the wax plugs in this whole time. Should I warm them up and feed them a syringe of colostrum?


As long as you take the plug out and their sucking again I wouldn't bother.


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

healthyishappy said:


> As long as you take the plug out and their sucking again I wouldn't bother.


That's the thing I can't get them to suckle now.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

CathyMarshall said:


> Kids mouths feel cold, and they've nursed but I just realized mom had the wax plugs in this whole time. Should I warm them up and feed them a syringe of colostrum?


Yes, try to get rectal temp. Get warmed up first, give colostrum from mama doe.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

CathyMarshall said:


> That's the thing I can't get them to suckle now.


Then you must give it to them.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Cathy, while the babes are warming or after getting some mama colostrum... Your doe would benefit from some molasses in a bucket of water. Got any molasses in the kitchen?


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

Brought them in briefly under a heat lamp and their temps were normal so they each got a couple cc's of colostrum then brought them back to mom. She's already had her molasses water plus a tums and she ate her whole placenta lol. Now they're getting a lick down from mom since I took them away from her for soooo long Haha. They're just standing now being licked. Not sure how long I should anticipate them to rest before they try to nurse again?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

You have done a wonderful job. (clap) Don't know how long before they want to catch a few more sips. Maybe someone else would know.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Try guiding them to her teats and placing it in their mouths if you can express a little they'll taste it and want more. Did you give them 1/2cc' of vitamin b complex and a pea size drop of selenium paste that can help wake up their brains too to get them nursing. 
Congratulations on your beautiful twins! They're flashy and perfectly named for the fourth!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations on your twins!
A tea party is in order now.
Have a happy Fourth of July!


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Very cute! Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## CathyMarshall (Feb 13, 2018)

For some reason I can't see all the most recent replies :shrug:

But hopefully this update makes it through. That babies are starting to figure out the whole finding the teat thing. Made sure to watch them both get some milk in their bellies before locking the doors and heading to the house for bed! I'm going to sleep good tonight:happygoat:


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

CathyMarshall said:


> For some reason I can't see all the most recent replies :shrug:
> 
> But hopefully this update makes it through. That babies are starting to figure out the whole finding the teat thing. Made sure to watch them both get some milk in their bellies before locking the doors and heading to the house for bed! I'm going to sleep good tonight:happygoat:


I had a reply earlier that went away. I am glad they are figuring out the food routine. Good looking trio. Happy Fourth of July!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats, good work.


----------

